# Anyone on Diclectin?



## happymamma

Just wondering how many you take a day, and if it knocks you out?

Right now I take one when I get up, then in 6 hrs a 2nd, and a 3rd after another 6 hrs. The first 5 days I couldnt stay awake even if the house were on fire! Now, Im just groggy all the time, still feel nasious all the time but way better. At least now Im able to eat and drink! Before the meds, I was dying of thirst and would gag just the thought of putting anything in my mouth. I lost 5 lbs, thats when I called my dr. I just dont know when I can stop taking them? I'm scared to go off and 'see' how I feel, then have to go through all that again.


----------



## Maple Leaf

I am on diclectin too. I take 2 pills at night and just one in the morning. I have gone from throwing up 10 times a day to just once a day. I lost 10lbs in weight in the first 8 weeks, and couldn't even keep liquids down. I am going to try and cut out the night time pills over the next week and just take one when I wake up, will let you know how it goes. They have been a life saver for me in this pregnancy. I would continue with them until you feel ready to cut down, I will be 12 weeks soon so shouldn't need them too much after that but I did have chronic hyperemesis with my daughter until I was 16 weeks so if I need to keep taking them I will.


----------



## happymamma

I'm sorry you went through that so bad! But, Im also happy Im not alone, in a way. I just cant wait to start enjoying this pg! I know with me, usually between 12 and 14 weeks I start to feel better. So, Im sure I'll be on this med for another month or so :(

Does it knock you out though? Do you feel like you just can't seem to get things done, and if you do it's a struggle? I find even taking a shower is almost not worth the trouble!


----------



## Maple Leaf

I don't get drowsy on it, which is lucky. Then again I know a lot of people use unisom and gravol as a sleeping medication and they have never worked that way for me even before I was pregnant. I had still been sick twice by 11am this morning so I guess I still need those bedtime pills!!! We will get through this...I just wish the days would go by quicker. I find myself looking forward to bedtime each day!


----------



## happymamma

Oh you're so lucky it doesnt knock u out! I have very low tolerance for meds though. If it says it might cause drowsiness, it will for sure knock me out lol.

I hope u feel better soon, puking sucks a$$ :(


----------



## future_numan

I was just prescibed it today and will start them tomorrow.
I have lost close to 10lbs in 8 weeks and am a little dehydrated..
I was told to take two in the enening and one in the morning.
I wasn't told it could make you sleepy but I will let you know !


----------



## MaahBear

Dear All, 

First of all congratulations to all the mommies to be...This would be my first child. I was diagnosed with severe hyperemesis gavirdrum to the extent of hospitalization for three days and bedrest thereafter. Originally the dosage of Diclectin was one in the morning, one in the afternoon and two at bedtime. But on my last prenatal appt, my doctor told me to take two at a time because of the severity of my nausea and vomiting. I have realised that it makes me tired and I dont feel groggy but tired all the time. I dont have an appetite at all and even when i do feel hungry I am afraid to eat cuz nothin stays down.


----------

